# Fischereiprüfung NRW 41334



## Canna (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Liebe Boardis #h

Habe am Dienstag den 02.06 die Prüfung ich wollte fragen ob ich wenn ich dann zum Amt gehe nochmal Geld zahlen muss um denn zu bekommen |kopfkrat 

Und wie siehts aus wenn ich Theoretische Prüfung 100 % richtig habe und dann die Angel nicht zusammenbauen kann ? Fällt man dann durch ? Ich habe leichte Angst die Angeln nicht richtig zu erkennen da ich zb mit Raubfischangeln 0 am Hut habe |kopfkrat

Hat denn vllt noch einer Dienstag in DÜlken die Prüfung ? |wavey:


----------



## DerAngler93 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW 41334*

Also erstmal bekommst du bei bestandener Prüfung eein Prüfungszeugnis. Dies musst du dann bei der Stadt vorlegen und 18€ oder 48€ (1 jahr oder 5 jahre) zahlen. Dann bekommst du den eigentlichen Fischereischein. So und ausgleichen ist nicht möglich. Also wie du es gesagt hast theoreitisch 100% und praktisch nicht genug bist du durchgefallen. Aber das ist garnich so schlimm. Hatte auch tierischen schiss vor der Prüfung besonders ein paar Stunden vorhher, hab abeer super bestanden. Und mit Angeln, konnte ich auch nur die Grundlagen und habe es sehr gut geschafft. Also keine Angst das schaffst du.

Vieel Glück dann...


----------



## Canna (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW 41334*

Ich danke dir


----------



## DerAngler93 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW 41334*

Kein Problem


----------

